# Darkest Dungeon! <3



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

This game... So ridiculously difficult. So terribly unforgiving. So amazingly fun!

Is anyone else addicted to this amazing game? ^-^


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

It was so frustrating but somehow I managed to pull through and it felt good. I might play it again someday.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 4, 2016)

Ashvenn said:


> It was so frustrating but somehow I managed to pull through and it felt good. I might play it again someday.



I still haven't beaten it, but I have gotten close! The RNG gods hate me and I always have a major party wipeout near the end! ;^;

I WILL beat it though! I have to!


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 4, 2016)

I haven't played it myself, as I've kinda fallen off of most video game playing outside of stuff I already own and new releases of a few specific franchises like Pokemon. That said, I've seen gameplay of it on Video Games AWESOME! and I really like the art. The characters, enemies, and the world itself look great. The combat seems solid and the stress mechanic is interesting. I might have to see about picking it up someday.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 4, 2016)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I haven't played it myself, as I've kinda fallen off of most video game playing outside of stuff I already own and new releases of a few specific franchises like Pokemon. That said, I've seen gameplay of it on Video Games AWESOME! and I really like the art. The characters, enemies, and the world itself look great. The combat seems solid and the stress mechanic is interesting. I might have to see about picking it up someday.



I totally forgot that you were the person who also watched VGA! ^-^ That makes you even cooler in my opinion! ^.~ I was still super excited that they named the Musketeer after me in their most recent episode of Darkest Dungeon and I didn't die! Victory! ^0^


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 4, 2016)

Samansu said:


> I totally forgot that you were the person who also watched VGA! ^-^ That makes you even cooler in my opinion! ^.~ I was still super excited that they named the Musketeer after me in their most recent episode of Darkest Dungeon and I didn't die! Victory! ^0^


Thanks! I think you're cool too! It's a pleasure to find someone whose interests line up with mine so much. 

I still need to catch up on the latest episodes (horror movie watching and other Halloween distractions got in the way last month) but I'm glad that that happened for you. I'll look forward to seeing it once I get to the latest episode.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 4, 2016)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Thanks! I think you're cool too! It's a pleasure to find someone whose interests line up with mine so much.
> 
> I still need to catch up on the latest episodes (horror movie watching and other Halloween distractions got in the way last month) but I'm glad that that happened for you. I'll look forward to seeing it once I get to the latest episode.



D'awww! ^///^ Thanks! Indeed it is! 

Yeah I am a bit behind as well, but they didn't do any horror games in October so that was a bummer! :< Ah well! I think they did one Binding of Isaac show, so I need to watch that one! ^-^ OMG I was soooo happy! I specifically rushed home hoping I would catch the stream and have an opportunity to be a character! <3


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

Played Darkest Dungeon awhile back, haven't played recently. I think the last thing I remember was them adding Heart Attacks. Have I missed much since? I remember it being exceedingly hard, but extremely interesting. The ambience and overall look/feel was amazing.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Yesss, so good game x3 Actually got a few dudes to level 3 cause I'm srs pro at the game (not). But yeah it's hella fun and addicting even if I suck


----------



## Samansu (Nov 7, 2016)

Alaros said:


> Played Darkest Dungeon awhile back, haven't played recently. I think the last thing I remember was them adding Heart Attacks. Have I missed much since? I remember it being exceedingly hard, but extremely interesting. The ambience and overall look/feel was amazing.



Hmm... It has had its full release since then and I think they added a few new character types. Did they have the Abomination or Antiquarian when you played? If not they are new. You can also re-name part members, secret rooms exist, and there is a new game plus mode that is super hardcore! That is all I can think of though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yesss, so good game x3 Actually got a few dudes to level 3 cause I'm srs pro at the game (not). But yeah it's hella fun and addicting even if I suck



Bahaha! I suck at it too, but it is still super fun! ^-^


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Hmm... It has had its full release since then and I think they added a few new character types. Did they have the Abomination or Antiquarian when you played? If not they are new. You can also re-name part members, secret rooms exist, and there is a new game plus mode that is super hardcore! That is all I can think of though.



I don't know what those 2 are, but you've convinced me to try it again. 



Spoiler


----------



## Samansu (Nov 7, 2016)

Alaros said:


> I don't know what those 2 are, but you've convinced me to try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Woot! ^-^ Good luck! (you'll need it for sure... but then we all do in the Darkest Dungeon... ;^; )


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah also rip down to 0 gold hurr durr xD


----------



## Samansu (Nov 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah also rip down to 0 gold hurr durr xD



Oh no! Do you have people you can use for suicide/gold runs? :<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh no! Do you have people you can use for suicide/gold runs? :<



yeah i do and i try to get it back up but tbh this game is harsh mang... the fun of it of course but yeah p much recruit people and suicide run. rinse and repeat.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 9, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah i do and i try to get it back up but tbh this game is harsh mang... the fun of it of course but yeah p much recruit people and suicide run. rinse and repeat.



Yeah it really can be a brutal grind. Good luck with it! ^-^ I have taken a temporary break since there are so many other games coming out that I want to play more! ^-^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2016)

It looks sweet, I'll check it out (':


----------



## Samansu (Nov 9, 2016)

Aerate said:


> It looks sweet, I'll check it out (':



I hope you enjoy it! ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Yeah it really can be a brutal grind. Good luck with it! ^-^ I have taken a temporary break since there are so many other games coming out that I want to play more! ^-^



Yeah, I hope I can get to level up all my stuff and such but yeah clearing the game will have to wait lel


----------

